# Grilling Chilean Sea Bass



## kookiblob (Mar 2, 2011)

How would using a grill to grill Chilean sea bass work? Say 1 and a half inch thick filets at high heat on the grill (Medium cooked)? Would I wait for the flesh to turn chalky white on the side and then flip? Any estimations?


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 2, 2011)

Whatever yo do just do not overcook it. Sckin down, medium high. You can see how fish changes color, when it's ready.


----------



## kookiblob (Mar 3, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Whatever yo do just do not overcook it. Sckin down, medium high. You can see how fish changes color, when it's ready.


 
However, if it changes color on the exterior would it mean that the interior would be cooked? Many recipe give timesfor fishes..


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 4, 2011)

kookiblob said:


> However, if it changes color on the exterior would it mean that the interior would be cooked? Many recipe give timesfor fishes..


kooki do what charlie says, if you know the finger and thumb method for testing steak use it, timmings are just rules of thumb, best of luck.


----------



## kookiblob (Mar 4, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> kooki do what charlie says, if you know the finger and thumb method for testing steak use it, timmings are just rules of thumb, best of luck.


 
Alright, i'll try! Thanks


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 4, 2011)

I would worry about sea bass would breaking apart cooking on the grill. 

I would sear it on the grill then finish it in the oven.


----------



## kookiblob (Mar 4, 2011)

powerplantop said:


> I would worry about sea bass would breaking apart cooking on the grill.
> 
> I would sear it on the grill then finish it in the oven.


 But I thought that chilean sea bass was a nicely firm fish? If you are correct, at what temp/time should I finish it in the oven


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 4, 2011)

I have not had any issues with crumbling or falling apart when doing it on the grill.  I tend to start out with the coals right high, sear for a bit, flip, sear,  lower the coals to let it finish cooking.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Mar 10, 2011)

Most cuts of sea bass will work spectacularly well on the grill.  I cook it by touch, time and appearance...it's complicated to explain but I've cooked a lot of it back when I used to feature it regularly at the first kitchen I ran.  I'd suggest a meat thermometer if you don't have a whole lot of experience.  Many people err on the doner side to be safe but overcooking it really robs it of a lot of flavor and texture.

At the price you'd hate to waste any!


----------

